# HELLLLPPPP



## brown down (Apr 22, 2012)

got a bostich floor stapler for doing hardwood floor off a friend. the piston is jammed and we are dead in the water. of course customer support is closed today so i am hoping someone here can help me out! :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## JMC (Apr 22, 2012)

Did you try putting any gun oil in the air fitting? Senco gets like that sometimes, have to remove air hose clear all nails and debris out, maybe (without air hooked up) bump the top of the cylinder upside down on solid chunk of wood to get piston to raise back up, then dry shoot a couple of times. Good Luck.


----------



## brown down (Apr 22, 2012)

thank you gentleman, this is exactly why this is my go to woodworking forum. worked like a charm now i need to go get oil! thanks a million


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't use to much oil though. Maybe at the most is 10 drops of pnumatic oil. Also, not sure if you guys are aware of it, but, you need to empty the condensation in the air tank at least once a month. That'll rust your parts up just like what you had...

Turn the compressor on and let it fill up, then tilt the tank so the release valve is pointing straight down, that way the water should be right over the valve and release the valve to drain the air and water out. Careful of getting the valve to close to the dirt, cuz it'll spray it with force. Also the water that will come out will be rusty brown, so do it outside....


----------



## brown down (Apr 22, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Don't use to much oil though. Maybe at the most is 10 drops of pnumatic oil. Also, not sure if you guys are aware of it, but, you need to empty the condensation in the air tank at least once a month. That'll rust your parts up just like what you had...
> 
> Turn the compressor on and let it fill up, then tilt the tank so the release valve is pointing straight down, that way the water should be right over the valve and release the valve to drain the air and water out. Careful of getting the valve to close to the dirt, cuz it'll spray it with force. Also the water that will come out will be rusty brown, so do it outside....


 i was emptying the tank after each break we took, my buddy failed to tell me about the oil:dash2::dash2: there wasn't that much water coming out each time sometimes none at all. but thanks i appreciate it! 
i have never used pneumatic tools before, but but got it going again. added about 5-8 drops and she is working like a champ now.
now i can take back the one to home depot, 500$. you guys were in the nick of time thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## JMC (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad to help, sometimes just a little duct tape, bailin wire and inginuity will go a long way. In a pinch.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2012)

How is your back?- or should I ask. Funny story with hardwood floors. I got a heck of a deal on some oak number 2 unfinished flooring. I had refinished some floors before but never put one down. We had bought a foreclosed house and were fixing to sell. I got the flooring laid and it was time to sand with the big walk behind sander. Had the heavy grit on I think 24-rocks. when you fired it up you had to be ready for it. I got tired and wanted to rest. Kathie 5'-not heavy wanted to take over while I went ouside for a break -I explained all the reasons she should not- we went outside and about 10 minutes later she went in to use the bathroom - yah as if I believed that. She was on one end of the room -16' from wall on other side. I heard her fire it up scream and then the crash. I hollered and asked if she was alright she said sheepish ly yes- next question was -how big is the hole- "Pretty big" -what about in the bedroom on the other side. " a slight pause- and quietly -"not as big as the other one" Got to love her She is game for almost anything. We still laugh about it...................


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> How is your back?- or should I ask. Funny story with hardwood floors. I got a heck of a deal on some oak number 2 unfinished flooring. I had refinished some floors before but never put one down. We had bought a foreclosed house and were fixing to sell. I got the flooring laid and it was time to sand with the big walk behind sander. Had the heavy grit on I think 24-rocks. when you fired it up you had to be ready for it. I got tired and wanted to rest. Kathie 5'-not heavy wanted to take over while I went ouside for a break -I explained all the reasons she should not- we went outside and about 10 minutes later she went in to use the bathroom - yah as if I believed that. She was on one end of the room -16' from wall on other side. I heard her fire it up scream and then the crash. I hollered and asked if she was alright she said sheepish ly yes- next question was -how big is the hole- "Pretty big" -what about in the bedroom on the other side. " a slight pause- and quietly -"not as big as the other one" Got to love her She is game for almost anything. We still laugh about it...................



:rofl2::rofl2: now thats a funny story, too bad that wasn't on film or you would have won americas most funny video lol. my back is trashed, still have one more room to do. thank god this floor was finished, i would be dreading sanding that thing right now. i bet that sander kind of on the same principle as the one rototiller i have. fire it up and hold on for dear life, i have had that one drag me across the garden a few times when it grabbed ahold a rock. thanks for the laugh this morning!:clapping::clapping:


----------

